# Guidelines and court cases about Star Trek universe



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 19, 2016)

Some interesting stuff coming out of a court case about fan productions.

“Although the Court declines to address whether Plaintiffs’ Claims will prosper at this time, the Court does find Plaintiffs’ claims will live long enough to survive Defendants’ Motion to Dismiss.”

‘Star Trek’ Wants to Regulate Fan Culture, But It’s Not Going to Be Easy


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2016)

Paramount have been quite heavy handed with fans for quite a while. There is an old thread here about how they would confiscate autographed photographs on sale at conventions if the photos weren't officially sanctioned.

I think 'Star Trek' is a special case. There would be no 'Star Trek' at all if it wasn't for the fan letter campaign when the original series was cancelled. When Voyager was cancelled and the plug pulled on anything else fans used there own money to produce fan films.

As usual, this is all about money and milking the new CBS series for every penny. I just hope the series is worth alienating fans over.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 22, 2016)

Dave said:


> Paramount have been quite heavy handed with fans for quite a while. There is an old thread here about how they would confiscate autographed photographs on sale at conventions if the photos weren't officially sanctioned.
> 
> I think 'Star Trek' is a special case. There would be no 'Star Trek' at all if it wasn't for the fan letter campaign when the original series was cancelled. When Voyager was cancelled and the plug pulled on anything else fans used there own money to produce fan films.
> 
> As usual, this is all about money and milking the new CBS series for every penny. I just hope the series is worth alienating fans over.




I can understand the company  wanting to protect intellectual property but . The fans who are making the films are not profiting from these films. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## pambaddeley (Aug 11, 2016)

Interesting. I see they say nothing about fanfiction. I wrote quite a bit of that many moons ago which a fan press published (hard copies) but assumed it would be  infringing Paramount's copyright to e.g. turn them into (not for profit) ebooks.


----------



## Dulahan (Aug 24, 2016)

I see what Paramount is saying with tho. Technology is at a place now where a guy with a camera and a laptop can produce a TV-quality movie -- with the right special effects, even better than that. Paramount is looking at a situation where someone could feasibly BEAT them at their own brand and produce something of greater interest.  I mean, take a look at Star Trek: Axanar, I will link it below. This guy's got Star Trek Alum in it. 

It's hard to believe Paramount would let that slide without a claim.


----------

